# SG 400 with error codes



## mkbarrow (Dec 3, 2018)

I recently replaced the Magenta ink on my SG400 and started receiving error messages. At first it was SC20214 but after cleaning the capping station multiple times I finally got to the "normal" ready state only to find the Magenta ink now read depleted. I restarted to see if it would reset but now I have an error code of SC93300 and cannot find any help to fix this. My wife needs to print a large job and this is our only printer.

thanks in advance!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Are you using Sawgrass inks? If so, contact them for help. If not, refill all your carts and make sure they are seated properly. Also make sure the small rubber plugs are open and vented to the atmosphere.


----------

